# Problem mit 3TB Festplatte mit GPT

## mattes

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit meiner neuen WD 3TB Festplatte, evtl. wisst ihr was die Ursache ist...

Ich habe es mit einer GPT Partitionstabelle versehen und drei Prtitionen angelegt, 1x NTFS und dann 2 ext4.

Habe einige Daten draufkoiert und alles ging 2 Tage gut. Dann habe ich unter Win7 einige Daten auf die NTFS Partition geschrieben, und heute kann ich unter Gentoo auf alle drei Partitionen nicht mehr zugreifen:

NFTS:

```
Failed to mount '/dev/sdc1': Das Argument ist ungültig

The device '/dev/sdc1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.

Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a

partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?

```

```
Failed to mount '/dev/sdc2': Couldn't find a filesystem Superblock.
```

Unter Windows gehts nach wie vor.

Wiss ihr wa da passiert ist? Ist da irgendwas inkompatibel zwischen Linux und Windows?

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, haben sich eventuell die Plattenbezeichnungen (sda sdb sdc) verschoben? Sprich bist du sicher das sdc noch die richtige Platte ist?

Schau doch mal in der dmesg und blkid Ausgabe ob es soweit noch passt.

Im zweifel nutze am besten eindeutige Bezeichner wie PARTUUID

----------

## mattes

hey, inzwischen habe ich noch mal neu partitioniert und nach einem Reboot (ohne Windows zu starten) wieder das gleiche Problem. Mit einer Dos-Partiotionstabelle trit es nicht auf. Scheitn am GPT zu liegen!?

Habe die Platte mit gparted partitioniert.

sys-block/gparted-0.14.1 

sys-block/parted-3.1-r1

----------

## musv

Nur 'ne Vermutung: 

Wenn sowohl Windows als auch Linux die Partitionen finden, dann formatier die NTFS-Partitionen erst mal unter Windows.

Ich erinner mich dunkel daran, dass ich da vor vielen Jahren mal ein ähnliches Problem mit NTFS hatte. Weiß nicht, ob das noch aktuell ist.

----------

## Josef.95

Auch nur ne Vermutung

Fehlt im Kernel eventuell CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION ?

```
CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION:

Say Y here if you would like to use hard disks under Linux which

were partitioned using EFI GPT.

Symbol: EFI_PARTITION [=y]

Type  : boolean

Prompt: EFI GUID Partition support

  Location:

    -> Enable the block layer (BLOCK [=y])

      -> Partition Types

        -> Advanced partition selection (PARTITION_ADVANCED [=y])

  Defined at block/partitions/Kconfig:236

  Depends on: BLOCK [=y]

   Selects: CRC32 [=y]
```

 (ist aus 3.10.12)

Hast du mal im dmesg nachgesehen - wird die Platte und deren Partitionen überhaupt erkannt? Sind die Laufwerke in der blkid Ausgabe mitsamt Filesystem mit gelistet?

----------

## Randy Andy

Genau Mattes,

von der fehlenden Kernel-Option die Josef schreibt gehe ich auch aus.

Josef, erinnerst Du dich noch ein meinen Fall, auch wenn ich dort auf andere Symptome abzielte, so scheint mir doch die Ursache gleich zu sein:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-882303-highlight-3tb.html

Mattes, wenn dem so ist dann denke ich, dass nicht die Benutzung von Windows Ursache deiner Probleme ist, sondern diese bereits nach einem Reboot auftauchen sollten.

Schau mal in meinen verlinkten Fall ob es vergleichbare Symptome gibt, liest sich vielleicht erst mal Zusammenhanglos zu deinem, doch so ab dem vierten Post sollte es klarer werden.

So oder so, viel Erfolg.

Andy

----------

